# Is this good or bad weed



## J0nathan27 (Dec 2, 2014)

Just picked some up, does this weed look shitty or good?


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 2, 2014)

yes...


----------



## J0nathan27 (Dec 2, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> yes...


Good or bad?


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 2, 2014)

J0nathan27 said:


> Good or bad?


 it's either good or bad.. it's impossible imo, to look at a nug and tell if it's good or bad.. did you smoke any? did it get you ripped or not?


----------



## CC Dobbs (Dec 2, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> yes...


I agree


----------



## J0nathan27 (Dec 2, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> it's either good or bad.. it's impossible imo, to look at a nug and tell if it's good or bad.. did you smoke any? did it get you ripped or not?


Yea it did, I just wanted to ask some more experience people if it looked like it was going to be good, thats all


----------



## J0nathan27 (Dec 2, 2014)

CC Dobbs said:


> I agree


Lol does it look good?


----------



## BWG707 (Dec 2, 2014)

Can't tell for sure, but is there a seed on that bud? Also it can be hard to judge weed just from looks. Hit it and find out.


----------



## J0nathan27 (Dec 2, 2014)

BWG707 said:


> Can't tell for sure, but is there a seed on that bud? Also it can be hard to judge weed just from looks. Hit it and find out.


no, no seed in any of it


----------



## greenlikemoney (Dec 2, 2014)

Looks a little moldy to me.


----------



## ULEN (Dec 2, 2014)

Not the cleanest manicure?


----------



## torontoke (Dec 2, 2014)

Looks like a shitty trim job on decent bud. But most importantly it worked!


----------



## Playin (Dec 3, 2014)

burn some, if you are still couchlocked and can't concentrate 3 hours later it's good


----------



## FreedomFighter2014 (Dec 7, 2014)

ULEN said:


> Not the cleanest manicure?


I second that. Looks to be bare on the trichs.


----------



## indicat33 (Jan 5, 2015)

LoL, I would have smoked that shit and been already doing a smoke report by now


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 5, 2015)

Did he died?


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 6, 2015)

Looks like crap. Could be good though. The best weed ive ever had had terrible bag appeal.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## carol boyd (Jan 11, 2015)

it looks good to me...


----------

